# Rohloff cable length



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm setting up a new Rohloff Speed hub so I don't have any thing to compare. With the cables installed on the shifter. I cut to the 200mm length. According to the instructions I should have 85mm of length when the shifter is rotated from 1 to 14. I have 95mm. Am I doing some thing wrong? 

Tim


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*extra cable*

The first time I set up my hub, it came out perfect. The next one I did, I experienced about what you are getting. I ended up cutting an extra 10-12 mm of cable then reinstalling it and it's been flawless (although the barrel adjusters on the shift box were still adjusted almost all the way out, indicating I still had more cable than I needed).

I'm not saying this is the expected result, just my .2 that I experienced the same, and cut the 95 down to about 83, and it worked fine, and I could have cut a bit more off safely.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It's been my experience that the stated 200mm length is definitely too long, but cutting it 10 to 12 mm shorter seems extreme, from my recollection. However, whatever works for you works! The problem, of course, is that you can't easily go back and trim another 1mm off after you pinch the cable with the grub screws.

A number of years ago, Rohloff graced me with their measuring tube kit ( Tools: www.rohloff.de ) which I've used ever since, and never had a problem with. They're simply brass tubes cut to a predetermined length -- nothing you and Home Depot couldn't do yourself -- so I'd recommend going this route once you've got a workable length, since it will prevent you from having to take notes and then find them the next time you re-cable your hub.


----------

